# 2010 Specialized Tarmac Elite



## H2oknine (Jun 27, 2008)

I just purchased the 2010 Specialized Tarmac Express Elite this past Saturday. Upgraded from a 86/87 year Raleigh Steel bike with 6speed cassette and down tube shift levers. I feel like I went from a standard transmission to an automatic. I have already put 30miles on this week and hope the weather holds because I hate when the ride has to end I could sit her all day.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

Enjoy it, man! Get some pics posted so we can ogle her.


----------



## mcmaclellan (Sep 23, 2009)

Great looking bike on the website! What kind of pedals are you using?


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

smart move....

no sense in waiting any longer. plus you think it rolls well now

wait till the weather starts to break. spring is right around the corner. have fun, man..


----------



## H2oknine (Jun 27, 2008)

I currently have the Look KEO Classics but am wanting to switch to Speedplay see if that doesn't help my knees


----------



## j-man (Sep 3, 2009)

can't go wrong with a specialized!


----------



## jas0261 (Aug 2, 2008)

I am getting ready to get a new Specialized bike. My LBS who sells them is by far the best in our area and they really seem like family when I go there (compared to all the others I've been to). 

I was pondering the bike you bought, but might now actually pull the trigger on it. I had a 2008 TREK Madone 5.2, but it was slightly too big for me (wasn't fit very well if you ask me) so I was having comfort issues on long rides and wasn't able to climb as efficiently as I should have been.

You may have just helped me make up my mind!


----------



## H2oknine (Jun 27, 2008)

here is the picture of my new ride. the worst thing I have found on the bike is when I have to get off.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice bike, congrats and ride safe!! 

The carbon weave looks great!! :thumbsup:


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

nice. 

mavics dont do it justice, though, not the 22's

think kysrium elite when you can plunk the extra, that'll be a really nice upgrade


----------

